# VIdeo of Sony's new hand held the PSP



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2004)

Pretty amazing looking in my opinion!

Right click and save target as (long download but worth it)

http://www.wirelesswatch.jp/vdo/110hb.wmv


----------

